# Furries at Kikori Con?



## KarmaLarma (Jun 9, 2016)

Not a furry convention per se but at least furry friendly. There was a fursuit meetup there up until the convention traded hands (and names) and last time I went there weren't even half as many, but the new convention also doesn't host a forum so it's impossible to plan meetups. So anybody planning on attending? It's a little con in Flagstaff, AZ, though it won't be going on until November, so it's nice and cool, even a little snowy sometimes! 






(2013 meetup at Little America Resort during Anime Kaigi)


----------



## KarmaLarma (Oct 27, 2016)

Bumping this since the con's only a couple weeks away now. I'm gonna be suiting, not sure yet which day. So I'm just wondering if I'll see anybody else up there.


----------

